

Ask HN: Is it time to build a torrent directory on top of the bitcoin blockchain - loourr


======
cweagans
No.

Why not just pay for your software/movies/music/whatever?

And before people start chiming in with "Torrents have legitimate uses too!",
I'd say that isn't applicable in this question. Legal torrents don't get taken
down.

~~~
jordsmi
Tell that to the legit torrents hosted on tpb

~~~
yzzxy
There's no incentive to host a legal torrent on The Pirate Bay, except to
"shield" illegitimate activity or for some kind of marketing stunt. With a
legitimate torrent, here is no possibility of a legitimate takedown request,
so it can be hosted on the originating sites or somewhere like the Internet
Archive. Those locations will be more stable, and will not associate your
product with illegal activity.

It's like knowingly depositing your money with the mob to invest in their
money laundering business, and crying to the police when it's confiscated
during a raid. Except not really, because the torrents probably all still
exist.

TPB is a site for content piracy. Everything else is probably such a tiny
margin of the site's use that it's not worth discussing.

